
How to Hack a Dominating Domain Name for Your Website - matt1
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/domain-name-hacks
======
pgrote
I usually don't go for articles like this, but I am a sucker for lists of good
sites.

There are a few the author suggests. Lean Domain Search is one we use
constantly when developing new marketing ideas in our vertical. While we don't
use it for sites, it is dynamite for offering the creative spark when
discussing things with the marketing team.

There are a couple of things I am still looking for, though:

1) A chrome extension that lets you highlight a domain name, right click and
see the whois info. All the ones I've looked at are either full of extras I
don't need or require extra steps. 2) Domain management service. Something
that lets you manage your domains from one site across registrars.

